# Potts Hill - Sydney and eastern suburbs, south to the Georges River



## hsb (19/10/13)

Might as well start a post for the Potts Point water profile.

Here it is entered into EZ Water Calculator:






I'm making an AIPA, so I want to bump the Sulfate for a crisp, hoppy finish.
I also need to adjust the mash pH a bit, my grainbill comes in at 5.73 mash pH without additions (target is 5.4-5.6)

So here's the outcome based on adding a little Acidulated Malt (to help that pH along) and Gypsum to get the Sulfate up.





50g Acidulated Malt
17g Gypsum

Gives me Calcium 90 (from my water/grainbill), Sulfate 199 - high but not crazy high to hopefully push those hops up front, Chloride is low which I think has to be a good thing, and Magnesium is only 5, I'll throw a teaspoon of Yeast Nutrient into the boil to help that.

I based my figures on 50L of water I need to make 26L of wort (I always allow a little extra over target 23L for a starter and kettle loss.)

I'm not certain on when to make the gypsum additions.
I was considering either:
a. just add it all to the HLT before mashing
b. add half to HLT before mash, half to kettle.

There it is. Any feedback is welcomed. I'm a beginner at water treatment (but not AG brewing)
Hopefully others using the same water can add to this thread so we can start making some simple generalisations for treating Potts Point water?

Cheers.

Potts Point Water Profile is available here:
http://www.sydneywater.com.au/SW/water-the-environment/how-we-manage-sydney-s-water/waterquality/typical-drinking-water-analysis/index.htm

And lists these areas:

Auburn (part)
Botany Bay
Bankstown (part)
Burwood
Canterbury
Canada Bay
Hurstville
Kogarah
Leichhardt
Marrickville
Randwick
Rockdale
South Sydney
Strathfield
Sydney
Waverley
Woollahra


----------



## NewtownClown (19/10/13)

no filtration plant at Potts Point!
You mean Potts_* HILL*_, 23 km south west of Potts Point.

Also note, at times the supply comes from the desalination plant, at the moment it is shut down waiting for the next drought


----------



## hsb (19/10/13)

Whoops! Yes. Potts Hill. Hadn't had my morning coffee. (or beer) :unsure:

**Mods - please can you amend title and first post text from Potts Point to Potts Hill*

How can you tell when supply does come from Desalination plant? Is there a profile for that water?

Anyway, the broader point stands, it'd be great to pool some knowledge from other local brewers using the same water supply.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/10/13)

hsb said:


> **Mods - please can you amend title and first post text from Potts Point to Potts Hill*


Done.


----------



## Pokey (8/11/13)

I'm making an Irish Red ale tomorrow. 
5.1 kg Marris otter, 170 grams crystal 120, 170 grams crystal 40 and 170 grams roast malt
28.5 litres water in the mash, BIAB, 2 litre "sparge"

I was thinking of adding 7 grams calcium chloride and 5 grams Epsom salt, magnesium sulfate.

EZWater calculates 75 ppm Ca, 20 ppm Mg, 14 ppm Na, 139 ppm Cl, 73 ppm SO4. Chloride/Sulfate ratio 1.9.

Does this look like a good starting point?

I was thinking a little salt would be ok to add as well but EZWater didn't have the option.


----------



## motch02 (21/3/14)

Without much knowledge on "brewing" & water does any one have any basic changes they can suggest for Potts Hill and would you recommend brewing with a percentage of distilled water?


----------

